# Chipex?



## lethbridge (Jul 12, 2008)

Afternoon all,

Does anyone have any experience of using the 'chipex' system, I have found a review on here on a Mazda but wondering if anyone has any opinion as it's rather expensive. I have read the review on here for painting chips using touch up paint but don't really fancy wet sanding......

Thanks


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

lethbridge said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of using the 'chipex' system, I have found a review on here on a Mazda but wondering if anyone has any opinion as it's rather expensive. I have read the review on here for painting chips using touch up paint but don't really fancy wet sanding......
> 
> Thanks


I actually saw this demonstrated at a bmw show down at gaydon as i did intend to buy it but after the demo i felt the guy struggled to fill the chip he worked on and made the excuse of lack of time etc to do the job properly so although i'm sure it would work in more skilled hands i was not that impressed i ended up buying the dealership paint and touching up, so maybe the guy at the show was under a wee bit of pressure with a good few folk watching but on that day iwas not impressed


----------



## lethbridge (Jul 12, 2008)

billyp said:


> I actually saw this demonstrated at a bmw show down at gaydon as i did intend to buy it but after the demo i felt the guy struggled to fill the chip he worked on and made the excuse of lack of time etc to do the job properly so although i'm sure it would work in more skilled hands i was not that impressed i ended up buying the dealership paint and touching up, so maybe the guy at the show was under a wee bit of pressure with a good few folk watching but on that day iwas not impressed


Thanks! I have a BMW that I'll be collecting Next month that has a very small stone chip on the bonnet that I intend on filling but may just go with the dealer paint stick option and wet sand if necessary?? May still go for chipex if I can find some other reviews.

Thanks!


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

For one chip Chipex is expensive. biggest advantage of Chipex is time. You can do a whole panel in a few hours. It still takes the same level of skill to get a good job using the Chipex system as with standard paint, it just cuts down on the time waiting for the paint to cure and the need to wet sand.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

It's being talked about on this thread:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2720633#post2720633


----------



## MellowYellow (Oct 20, 2009)

I just go to my local auto paint supplies shop and get a pot mixed up 50/50 with lacquer for £5. Fine artist brush and some wet and dry and im done, colour match has been spot on so far.


----------

